# 19 Insane Haunted Houses You Need to See!



## RCIAG

Buzzfeed has had a run on Halloween related stories lately & this is just one of them.

19 Terrifying Haunted Houses You Should Experience Before You Die

Not sure why anyone would go through #19 but to each his or her own I suppose.

Anyone that's been through any give us your feedback please.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Interesting read. I knew about most of them but there were a few surprises. I did not know that Ruby Falls ran a haunted cavern. A little late for this year, but I will put that on the list since it is only about 3 hours away.


----------



## 22606

Road trip...


----------



## HarleyQuinn07

O-M-G... simply insane!!!


----------



## RCIAG

I still don't understand #19. WHY?!?! Who is paying for what basically amounts to 4 hours of torture?


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I still don't understand #19. WHY?!?! Who is paying for what basically amounts to 4 hours of torture?


The same people who helped make 'torture porn' a legitimate genre of film


----------



## I love the dead

RCIAG said:


> I still don't understand #19. WHY?!?! Who is paying for what basically amounts to 4 hours of torture?


Yeah I don’t get how #1 Blackout and #19 McKamey Manor are considered haunts.

To me those things seem to have more to do with sadist/masochist sensory deprivation and not a haunt.

To me part of the fun of the haunt is the props and make up and being scared in a way that make you laugh but even more fun is seeing others frighten. I love the special effects.

But I’m old fashioned like that.


----------



## weenbaby

I was about to post about McKamey manor and ask who has been there. There is very little information online. I think you sign some kind of waiver thing that says you can't talk about it. 
Apparently the owner watches people go through the maze them dictates what the "monsters" do to them. 
Also apparently it's tamed down since they made it a business and it's not a backyard haunt anymore.


----------



## Screaming Demons

This is the last year for House of Shock (#12). If it's on your bucket list, you better hurry.


----------



## StanFam3

RCIAG said:


> I still don't understand #19. WHY?!?! Who is paying for what basically amounts to 4 hours of torture?


I don't get that either.

NOT for me!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Yeah, #1 and #19? There is no way. I go to haunted houses for a fun scare and that's it, I don't need the added stress of psychological torture. A haunted house I went to last year forcibly separated me from my boyfriend and then messed with me for 20 minutes until I found him again and even that was crossing the line with me. But I guess some people are into that?


----------



## Screaming Demons

I think people are becoming so desensitized to terrible things that haunts have to keep upping the ante. Those two obviously aren't for first-time or infrequent visitors, but we've all read the reviews of people who went to great haunted houses and posted comments about how lame they were. That's the market for #1 and #19.


----------



## highbury

I went to The House of Shock last weekend while on a trip to New Orleans. Absolutely amazing with the pre-show pyrotechnics and fireworks, but the best part was the haunt itself. Incredible scenery and tons of actors. RIP, House of Shock!

And I give McKamey Manor credit. They sure do get the forums talking!!


----------



## weenbaby

There was a haunted house here run by a high school or church I think. It was fun, not really scary but fun. 
At the end of the show, they grabbed me and took me into a trap door. (I think I was being sacrificed). Then they gave me 2 free tickets. The rest is just a maze in the dark. 
I find that stuff fun. Don't jam your fingers in my throat and make me puke. No thanks.


----------



## bradleypartyof7

For the past couple years I have taken my daughter and a group of her friends for a overnight trip to different haunted house each year. We have been to Netherworld in Atlanta , and the 13th Gate in Baton Rouge on the list. Both of them were awesome Haunts !!!!!! My suggestion is to go early in the season, when they have time to actually scare you, and not have to heard you through like cattle. Every year they have made a memory that will hopefully last a lifetime.


----------

